# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  विभिन्न चैनलो पर आने वाले रियेलिटी शो कितने सही है क्या वो सब झूठे होते है ?

## sangita_sharma

मेरे विचार मई आधिकांश रिआलिटी शो झूटे और बनावटी   ही होते है आपना मत दे :o

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरे विचार मई आधिकांश रिआलिटी शो झूटे और बनावटी   ही होते है आपना मत दे :o


 _सच बताऊँ तो  सिर्फ रिअलिटी शो ही नहीं..सारे  सीरियल  भी झूठे और  बनावटी लगतें है.ज्यादातर पश्चमी विचारधारा ही है.....एक उदाहरण लेता  हूँ...बिग बॉस का..कोई आधार ही नहीं दिखाई देता सच्चाई का....जनता के सामने  पेश किया जाता है रिअलिटी शो..और motivation होता  है...सेक्स,गाली,गलौज  ,झगडे,लड़ाई आदि का....क्या चुने जाने वाले लोग इतने  बेवक़ूफ़ होतें हैं..की ये नहीं समझ पाते की कुछ दिन के लिए compormise किया  जा सकता है..या फिर ऐसा करने के लिए जान बुझकर कहा जाता है उन्हें ..शायद  उन दर्शकों को लुभाने के लिए जो ऐसा देखना पसंद करतें हैं.........रिअलिटी  का अर्थ मेरी नजर में कहिये तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ मसालेदार स्क्रिप्ट पर रचा  हुआ ड्रामा है..और कुछ नहीं.....:)_

----------


## sanchitt

बिलकुल सही कहा रणवीर जी......

----------


## memanlal

बिलकुल सही कहा रणवीर जी......

----------


## Prem Bhai

सही कहा, रियालिटी शो , भ्रामक और पहले से प्लान किये हुए होते हैं, अगर ये सच में ही सच्चाई दिखाते हैं तो इसे बिना किसी सेंसर के २४ घंटे दिखाना चाहिए न की , थोड़े थोड़े हिस्से में एक या दो घंटे के लिये. इसमें वही दिखाते हैं जो , दर्शकों में उत्साह या उत्सुकता का जागरण करे और, बहुत से प्रतिभागियों से जान बूझ कर अनर्गल और अनाप शनाप शब्द कहलाये जाते हैं, जिस से टी आर पि बनी रहे.

----------


## Mr. laddi

_इनमे रिअलिटी कम और शो ज्यादा होता है_

----------


## miss sexon

यहाँ लाखों-करोड़ों रुपए देने की ऐसी बंदरबाँट मची है कि हर आम और खास के मुँह में पानी है कि काश, यह रुपया उसे मिल जाता। व्यावहारिक तौर पर यह संभव ही नहीं है, फिर क्यों ऐसे चमकदार सपनों के बीज कोरी आँखों में बोए जा रहे हैं? यह बीज एक कमजोर नस्ल को तैयार कर रहे हैं जो हालात से जूझना नहीं जानती। एक ऐसी पीढ़ी जो मामूली संकट पर दम तोड़ देती है। यहाँ एक ऐसे हंटर की आवश्यकता है जो चैनलों के काल्पनिक संसार को लगाम लगा सके।

----------


## SUNIL1107

> यहाँ लाखों-करोड़ों रुपए देने की ऐसी बंदरबाँट मची है कि हर आम और खास के मुँह में पानी है कि काश, यह रुपया उसे मिल जाता। व्यावहारिक तौर पर यह संभव ही नहीं है, फिर क्यों ऐसे चमकदार सपनों के बीज कोरी आँखों में बोए जा रहे हैं? यह बीज एक कमजोर नस्ल को तैयार कर रहे हैं जो हालात से जूझना नहीं जानती। एक ऐसी पीढ़ी जो मामूली संकट पर दम तोड़ देती है। यहाँ एक ऐसे हंटर की आवश्यकता है जो चैनलों के काल्पनिक संसार को लगाम लगा सके।





> _सच बताऊँ तो सिर्फ रिअलिटी शो ही नहीं..सारे सीरियल भी झूठे और बनावटी लगतें है.ज्यादातर पश्चमी विचारधारा ही है.....एक उदाहरण लेता हूँ...बिग बॉस का..कोई आधार ही नहीं दिखाई देता सच्चाई का....जनता के सामने पेश किया जाता है रिअलिटी शो..और motivation होता है...सेक्स,गाली,गलौज  ,झगडे,लड़ाई आदि का....क्या चुने जाने वाले लोग इतने बेवक़ूफ़ होतें हैं..की ये नहीं समझ पाते की कुछ दिन के लिए compormise किया जा सकता है..या फिर ऐसा करने के लिए जान बुझकर कहा जाता है उन्हें ..शायद उन दर्शकों को लुभाने के लिए जो ऐसा देखना पसंद करतें हैं.........रिअलिटी का अर्थ मेरी नजर में कहिये तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ मसालेदार स्क्रिप्ट पर रचा हुआ ड्रामा है..और कुछ नहीं.....:)_


!बिलकुल सत्य वचन बंधुवर !

----------


## nitin

> यहाँ लाखों-करोड़ों रुपए देने की ऐसी बंदरबाँट मची है कि हर आम और खास के मुँह में पानी है कि काश, यह रुपया उसे मिल जाता। व्यावहारिक तौर पर यह संभव ही नहीं है, फिर क्यों ऐसे चमकदार सपनों के बीज कोरी आँखों में बोए जा रहे हैं? यह बीज एक कमजोर नस्ल को तैयार कर रहे हैं जो हालात से जूझना नहीं जानती। एक ऐसी पीढ़ी जो मामूली संकट पर दम तोड़ देती है। यहाँ एक ऐसे हंटर की आवश्यकता है जो चैनलों के काल्पनिक संसार को लगाम लगा सके।


*शत प्रतिशत सत्य कथन किया है आपने,*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सब बकवास लगते है मुझे तो

----------


## priya1234

*सारे   रिअलिटी  शो* *स्क्रिप्तेद होते है .... पहले से सेट्टिंग होती है की कौन विन्नेर होगा.*

----------


## bambambuzz

मेरी एक दोस्त के कुछ ऐसे दोस्त है जिन्होंने कुछ शोस में काम किया है.. और अभी तक उसने जितना बताया; वो सब स्क्रिप्टेड रहते है.. मई आरोप वगेरा नहीं करना चाहता..पर कई बार फेमस हुआ 'इमोशनल अत्याचार' भी बण्डल है.. 
ये सब शोस सिर्फ उस्मेके प्रतिस्पर्धियों की मंदता देखने और हसने के ही काम आते है..

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

सुंदरता वास्तविकता से ज्यादा बनावट से आती है , अतः कुछ बनावट तो होती ही है !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*सुना है की पुणे में mtv के एंकर्स का  मुह काला कर दिया अखिल भारतीय विद्यार्थी परिषद् के सदस्यों ने??
सही है क्या?

हा हा* *

अगर किसी के पास इसकी किसी विडियो का कोई लिंक हो तो यहाँ जरूर देना!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये तीन एंकर्स हैं-- रघु, राजीव और रणविजय!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

http://www.ndtv.com/video/player/new...anchors/197453

----------


## sangita_sharma

टी.वि सिरिअल तो इतने सारे आते है की नाम भी याद नहीं और इनको कब और कौन देखता होगा ये भी समझ नहीं आता हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

टी.वि शो खतरों के खिलाडी के अक्षय कुमार वाले लास्ट सिसन में मेरे पति के एक दोस्त ने काम किया था तो उस बारे में पक्का हे की वो तो सच्चा ही था

----------


## sangita_sharma

लो आगई एक और मोहतरमा (रतन का रिश्ता ) इनकी ही कमी और थी शकल सूरत का तो पता नहीं चली हे स्वयंवर रचाने

----------


## Rated R

> *सुना है की पुणे में mtv के एंकर्स का  मुह काला कर दिया अखिल भारतीय विद्यार्थी परिषद् के सदस्यों ने??
> सही है क्या?
> 
> हा हा* *
> 
> अगर किसी के पास इसकी किसी विडियो का कोई लिंक हो तो यहाँ जरूर देना!*


*सही सुना है .* 
एक तरह से ठीक ही तो किया,पहले शो में बुलाते है और बाद में गन्दी-गन्दी गालियाँ देकर बेइज्जत करते है.

----------


## Teach Guru

> टी.वि शो खतरों के खिलाडी के अक्षय कुमार वाले लास्ट सिसन में मेरे पति के एक दोस्त ने काम किया था तो उस बारे में पक्का हे की वो तो सच्चा ही था


खतरों के खिलाडी शो बिलकुल सच है इसके बारे में मुझसे ज्यादा और कौन जान सकता है,
हाँ ये जो रतन है ना जो स्वयंवर रचाने चली है ये सब बनी बनाई स्क्रिप्ट है, जेसे राखी का स्वयंवर था |

----------


## Mr_perfect

> मेरे विचार मई आधिकांश रिआलिटी शो झूटे और बनावटी   ही होते है आपना मत दे :o


जी हाँ मुझे तो कभी कभी वर्ल्ड  रैसलिँग इंटरटेनमेँट 
WWE
भी झूठी ओर प्रि फिक्स लगती है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> जी हाँ मुझे तो कभी कभी वर्ल्ड  रैसलिँग इंटरटेनमेँट 
> WWE
> भी झूठी ओर प्रि फिक्स लगती है ।


*मुझे भी यही लाता है मित्र इनकी पहले से ही शायद कोई स्क्रिप्ट तेयार होती है |*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बंधू WWE एक scripted शो है! इसीलिए उसके नाम के साथ entertainment जोड़ा गया है! आप यूट्यूब पर इनकी रिहर्सल के विडिओ देख सकते है! एक बहुत ही प्रचलित fighter THE UNDERTAKER की death का रिहर्सल विडिओ भी नैट पर दिया गया है! fight से पहले सभी fighter अपने अपने actions की रिहर्सल करते हैं और कोण जीतेगा ये पहले से ही तय रहता है!* 


> *मुझे भी यही लाता है मित्र इनकी पहले से ही शायद कोई स्क्रिप्ट तेयार होती है |*





> जी हाँ मुझे तो कभी कभी वर्ल्ड  रैसलिँग इंटरटेनमेँट 
> WWE
> भी झूठी ओर प्रि फिक्स लगती है ।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बंधू कुछ बताएं की खतरों के खिलाडी वाले शो के बारे में आप क्या जानते हैं! वैसे ये स्व्यम्भर का ढोंग तो निसंदेश बना बनाया है! इसमें जो भी रोमांचक घटनाएं होती हैं वो निर्देशक और निर्माता के द्वारा डाली गयी होती हैं!* 


> खतरों के खिलाडी शो बिलकुल सच है इसके बारे में मुझसे ज्यादा और कौन जान सकता है,
> हाँ ये जो रतन है ना जो स्वयंवर रचाने चली है ये सब बनी बनाई स्क्रिप्ट है, जेसे राखी का स्वयंवर था |

----------


## rnold

दोस्त !!!!!!!!! मैं आपकी बात से सहमत हूँ 



> _सच बताऊँ तो  सिर्फ रिअलिटी शो ही नहीं..सारे  सीरियल  भी झूठे और  बनावटी लगतें है.ज्यादातर पश्चमी विचारधारा ही है.....एक उदाहरण लेता  हूँ...बिग बॉस का..कोई आधार ही नहीं दिखाई देता सच्चाई का....जनता के सामने  पेश किया जाता है रिअलिटी शो..और motivation होता  है...सेक्स,गाली,गलौज  ,झगडे,लड़ाई आदि का....क्या चुने जाने वाले लोग इतने  बेवक़ूफ़ होतें हैं..की ये नहीं समझ पाते की कुछ दिन के लिए compormise किया  जा सकता है..या फिर ऐसा करने के लिए जान बुझकर कहा जाता है उन्हें ..शायद  उन दर्शकों को लुभाने के लिए जो ऐसा देखना पसंद करतें हैं.........रिअलिटी  का अर्थ मेरी नजर में कहिये तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ मसालेदार स्क्रिप्ट पर रचा  हुआ ड्रामा है..और कुछ नहीं.....:)_

----------


## arjun32

बहुत हद तक टी.वी. के रियलिटी शो पूर्व निर्धारित और स्क्रिप्टेड  होते हैं. मेरी पत्नी इसे स्वीकार नहीं करती. इस बात पर कभी-कभी मेरा उससे झगडा भी हो जाता है. मेरा  मतलब   ये  है  कि      ये  सारे रियलिटी शो सीधी-सधी महिलाओं को इमोशनली  ब्लाक्मेल करने के लिए बनाये जाते हैं. केवल टी. आर. पी. के लिए. ऐसा मेरा मानना है.

----------


## Keshav Singh

मित्रगणों मै भी आप सभी के विचारो से सहमत हूँ ..... मुझे भी ये सभी सिरिअल .. बनावटी और झूठे लगते है ......

इन सभी सिरिअल में सब कुछ पहले से ही फिक्स होता है ....

ये बस हमारे मनोरंजन के लिए अभिनय करके दिखाया जाता है ....

----------


## jai 123

रियलीटी शो का मुख्य उद्देश्य TRP पाना होता है फिर चाहे उसके लिए कुछ भी करना पडे उदा. के लिए
बीग बास
कामेडी सर्कस
स्वयवंर
आदी कार्यक्रमो मे फूहडता और अश्लिलता का बडे पैमाने पर उपयोग किया जाता है

----------


## santosh_joshi1971

भाई साहेब , आज तक अगर केल्कुलेय्सन किया जय तो टीवी वालों के हिसाब से आज तक ४,००,००,००० लोग करोड़ पति होने चाहिए , परन्तु जनसँख्या के हिसाब से पोसिबल नहीं  लगता . आप का क्या विचार है ?

----------


## swami ji

yahi he na

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## sangita_sharma

एम् टी वि स्प्लिट्स विला और चेनल वि डेर टू डेट जैसे प्रोग्राम क्या सही होते हे मुझे बनावटी ही लगते हे

----------


## navinc4u

> एम् टी वि स्प्लिट्स विला और चेनल वि डेर टू डेट जैसे प्रोग्राम क्या सही होते हे मुझे बनावटी ही लगते हे


*सीमा जी आप रीलाटी शो की बात कर रही है मुझे तो न्यूज़ चैनल भी आधे से ज्यादा बिके हुए लगते है दूरदर्शन की बात जाने दीजिये वो तो सरकारी भोपू है आज तक को देखिये वो जब से पंकज पचौरी को मीडिया सलाहकार बनाया है खुल कर कांग्रेसी चैनल हो गया है राहुल गाँधी और और सोनिया गांधी की किसी भी बेमतल की बात को दिन में कई कई बार दिखाना और विरोधी दल  के महत्वपूर्ण नेता की सभा को प्लाप शो बताना कोई इनसे सीखे*

----------


## shahanshah

ये एपिसोड जरुर देखें 

<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; line-height: 28px; font-size: medium; ">

----------


## shahanshah

*ye episode jaur dekhen 

*<span style="color:#0000ff;"><font size="4"><strong>

----------


## The Unique

मेरे ख्याल से कौन बनेगा करोङपति जैसे कुछ शो तो सही होते है

----------


## Shri Vijay

> _सच बताऊँ तो  सिर्फ रिअलिटी शो ही नहीं..सारे  सीरियल  भी झूठे और  बनावटी लगतें है.ज्यादातर पश्चमी विचारधारा ही है.....एक उदाहरण लेता  हूँ...बिग बॉस का..कोई आधार ही नहीं दिखाई देता सच्चाई का....जनता के सामने  पेश किया जाता है रिअलिटी शो..और motivation होता  है...सेक्स,गाली,गलौज  ,झगडे,लड़ाई आदि का....क्या चुने जाने वाले लोग इतने  बेवक़ूफ़ होतें हैं..की ये नहीं समझ पाते की कुछ दिन के लिए compormise किया  जा सकता है..या फिर ऐसा करने के लिए जान बुझकर कहा जाता है उन्हें ..शायद  उन दर्शकों को लुभाने के लिए जो ऐसा देखना पसंद करतें हैं.........रिअलिटी  का अर्थ मेरी नजर में कहिये तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ मसालेदार स्क्रिप्ट पर रचा  हुआ ड्रामा है..और कुछ नहीं.....:)_





> सही कहा, रियालिटी शो , भ्रामक और पहले से प्लान किये हुए होते हैं, अगर ये सच में ही सच्चाई दिखाते हैं तो इसे बिना किसी सेंसर के २४ घंटे दिखाना चाहिए न की , थोड़े थोड़े हिस्से में एक या दो घंटे के लिये. इसमें वही दिखाते हैं जो , दर्शकों में उत्साह या उत्सुकता का जागरण करे और, बहुत से प्रतिभागियों से जान बूझ कर अनर्गल और अनाप शनाप शब्द कहलाये जाते हैं, जिस से टी आर पि बनी रहे.





> _इनमे रिअलिटी कम और शो ज्यादा होता है_





> यहाँ लाखों-करोड़ों रुपए देने की ऐसी बंदरबाँट मची है कि हर आम और खास के मुँह में पानी है कि काश, यह रुपया उसे मिल जाता। व्यावहारिक तौर पर यह संभव ही नहीं है, फिर क्यों ऐसे चमकदार सपनों के बीज कोरी आँखों में बोए जा रहे हैं? यह बीज एक कमजोर नस्ल को तैयार कर रहे हैं जो हालात से जूझना नहीं जानती। एक ऐसी पीढ़ी जो मामूली संकट पर दम तोड़ देती है। यहाँ एक ऐसे हंटर की आवश्यकता है जो चैनलों के काल्पनिक संसार को लगाम लगा सके।





> *सीमा जी आप रीलाटी शो की बात कर रही है मुझे तो न्यूज़ चैनल भी आधे से ज्यादा बिके हुए लगते है दूरदर्शन की बात जाने दीजिये वो तो सरकारी भोपू है आज तक को देखिये वो जब से पंकज पचौरी को मीडिया सलाहकार बनाया है खुल कर कांग्रेसी चैनल हो गया है राहुल गाँधी और और सोनिया गांधी की किसी भी बेमतल की बात को दिन में कई कई बार दिखाना और विरोधी दल  के महत्वपूर्ण नेता की सभा को प्लाप शो बताना कोई इनसे सीखे*


इससें ज्यादा क्या राय दे ,हर कोई इन सब की सच्चाई जानता हे ,पर क्या करे ,

----------


## ingole

> मेरे ख्याल से कौन बनेगा करोङपति जैसे कुछ शो तो सही होते है


*जी हाँ दोस्त , कौन बनेगा बनेगा करोडपति कुछ हद तक सही है लेकिन पूरी तरह से रियल नहीं है. शो में आने वाले प्रतियोगी का चयन  तुरंत नहीं होता है , सब कुछ महीने या कहें तो साल भर पहले से हो जाता जाता है. ये मेरा पर्सनल अनुभव है.*

----------


## Kali_Thandk

> *जी हाँ दोस्त , कौन बनेगा बनेगा करोडपति कुछ हद तक सही है लेकिन पूरी तरह से रियल नहीं है. शो में आने वाले प्रतियोगी का चयन  तुरंत नहीं होता है , सब कुछ महीने या कहें तो साल भर पहले से हो जाता जाता है. ये मेरा पर्सनल अनुभव है.*


*इस बात से तो मै भी सहमत हू, की इस में कुछ नहीं पूरा गोलमाल होता है .....*

----------


## bawa009

> _इनमे रिअलिटी कम और शो ज्यादा होता है_


बिलकुल सही कहा

----------


## anubhav007

wwe के बारे में तो में जादा नही जनता पर wwf में बचपन में जरुर देखता था वो भी बिलकुल फेक है इसका में १ उद्धरण देता हूँ! में भी १ छोटा सा बॉक्सर था जब हम रिंग में फाइट के लिए जाते थे तो सबसे पहले हाथो में बेन्डेज़ {गरम पटी} बंधते थे फिर बॉक्सिंग ग्लब्स पहनते थे उसके बाद सिर पर हेलमेट पहनते थे फिर दांतों पर गम सील्ड पहनते थे इतनी सेफ्टी के साथ रिंग में जाते थे फिर भी कभी कभार किसी ना किसी को चोट लगती थी यहाँ तक की खून तक बहने लगता था इतनी सेफ्टी के बाद भी 1995 में 5 बोक्सेरो की म़ोत हो गई थी फाइट के बाद!

----------

